# Need Help With Space Themed Kid's Room



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to do a space theme for my kid's room. I was thinking putting some black paper on the ceiling and then trying to put some led lights or something up there to make it look like stars?

What kind of lights could I put on black paper on the ceiling to look like stars?
I would need something that is very small and produces a small amount of light.

Kind of like those kid's toy with all the fibers that light up at the end.....do they have something like that that you can spread out?


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

maybe something similar to this:
http://ufocanada.ca/images/pages_june_08/fibre_optic_01_lg.jpg

I really don't want to paint the ceiling black....I would rather put black paper or something up there to cover it.....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.shopgadgetsandgizmos.com/products.php?action=section&sectionID=224

the ceilimg does not have to be black,I did our white ceiling ,now it was 18 years ago, with just stick on stars and it was impressive after dark.


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

chrisn said:


> http://www.shopgadgetsandgizmos.com/products.php?action=section&sectionID=224
> 
> the ceilimg does not have to be black,I did our white ceiling ,now it was 18 years ago, with just stick on stars and it was impressive after dark.


thanks....I did glow in the dark stick on stars with his old room.....before we moved...it was nice.

Actually, I heard about some kind of brand new paint or substance that is supposed to illuminate much brighter than current glow in the dark material....


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have seen ceiling tiles done with fiber optics. Looks nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

> Actually, I heard about some kind of brand new paint or substance that is supposed to illuminate much brighter than current glow in the dark material....


My daughter used some on her ceiling (which is white) and it looks great at night. She made dots on the ceiling and at night it looks like stars that are far away. She also wrote quotes and her name on her walls. It looks really cool at night:thumbsup:


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

Nia said:


> My daughter used some on her ceiling (which is white) and it looks great at night. She made dots on the ceiling and at night it looks like stars that are far away. She also wrote quotes and her name on her walls. It looks really cool at night:thumbsup:


What kind of paint was it?


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

She brought the paint from and art and craft store called Hobby Lobby. The brand is Tullip and it comes in 2 colors, white and green, she used both colors (make sure you get the ones that say glow). I should *warn* you that it is a fabric paint.

My daughter is a teen and took the initiative and did this while I was at work.
I was shocked at 1st because I had no idea she was doing this. I just came home and it was done, but when I seen it at night, I have to admit that I thought it was very creative and cool :thumbup:.

Test a little spot and see if you like the results. Apply it in drops to get the faded star effect etc... hope you like it!


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually, I found it......
its a paint that last 15 years......
http://ecoble.com/2007/12/11/new-light-source-lasts-15-years-without-a-recharge/


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I just saw a space themed ceiling fan/light at HD yesterday


----------

